# Growing white patch...what is it?



## jjmauihome (Sep 20, 2010)

We were given a 40 gallon saltwater tank with fish that had all lived together for some time. We got 3 yellow tail blue damsel and one started getting this white spot..more like a spotch (not round but odd shaped) with a redish spot/splotch in the middle. I thought it got scraped from a rock...they are the smallest in the tank and hide under/next to the rocks, so I thought he got scraped or maybe attacked. This white spot (not red area) has doubled in size in the last 10 hrs. There is the white spot on his side and one near his tail. I've put him in a tank alone. What is this spot and what do I do about it?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

sounds like ich or an nfection. If it is ich then put him in a QT and treat with medicine. If it is an infection put him in a QT and either wait for someone else to help you or .... the unthinkable...I have never had issues so I don't know. I wish you luck.


----------



## jjmauihome (Sep 20, 2010)

I QT him but he didn't live :-(


----------

